# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lịch tết 2012 hà nội - bangkok - pattaya

## haprotic_online

*Địa điểm khởi hành: Hà Nội 
Thời gian: 5 ngày/4 đêm 
Giá: $395*

*NGÀY 01:  HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA     (ĂN: C)*
Xe ôtô và HDV Hapro đón Quý khách tại điểm tập trung đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Bangkok. Tới sân bay mới Suwanaphumi (Bangkok), xe và HDV đưa quý khách về Bangkok. Tới Bangkok quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm tại khách san ***


*NGÀY 02: BANGKOK - SAPARIWORLD - PATTAYA     (ĂN: S,T,C)*
Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách thăm thăm Chùa Vàng – nơi thờ tượng Phật vàng lớn nhất thế giới , thăm Cửa hàng Đồ Da, Trại rắn – các tiết mục bắt rắn độc bằng tay không, sau đó quý khách được nghe các dược sỹ giới thiệu về các dược phẩm đặc trị điều chế từ các loài rắn độc Thăm Vườn thú mở Safari World - nơi tập trung các loại thú quý hiếm trên thế giới. Ăn trưa. Chiều đoàn khởi hành  đi Pattaya - thành phố nghỉ mát đẹp nổi tiếng vùng Đông Nam Á.. Sau bữa tối, quý khách xem chương trình biểu diễn đặc sắc của các Vũ công chuyển giới – Alcazar show. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ***.


*NGÀY 03: PATTAYA - CONRALISLAND     (ĂN: S,T,C)*
Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách lên thuyền cao tốc thăm Đảo San Hô, tự do bơi lội hoặc tham gia các trò chơi như¬: nhảy dù, trư¬ợt nước...(quý khách tự thanh toán) Trở lại đất liền quý khách ăn trưa. Chiều quý khách thăm Làng Nong Nooch với các ch¬¬ương trình biểu diễn của voi, khỉ cùng ch-ương trình biểu diễn đặc sắc đậm nét văn hoá - nghệ thuật Thái lan, thăm Trung tâm Đá quý Hoàng gia. Sau bữa tối quý khách xem chư¬ơng trình Alcazar Show độc đáo với sự trình diễn của các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ***


*NGÀY 04: BANGKOK    (ĂN: S,T,C)*
Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách khởi hành về Bangkok. Trên đường ghé thăm Siracha Tiger zoo - xem ch¬ương trình biểu diễn của Cá sấu, tận mắt chứng kiến Hổ sống chung với Lợn , thăm Vườn Bướm – nơi trưng bày mô hình Động Yến & tìm hiểu về loại mật ong nguyên chất. Quý khách ăn trưa. Tới Bangkok đoàn thăm 1 trong 2 lựa chọn dưới đây:
Lựa chọn 1: Cung Điện Hoàng Gia (Grand Palace)- nơi tập trung kiến trúc đặc trưng của nền Văn hoá Thái, thăm Ngọc Phật Tự –  chiêm bái Tượng Phật bằng Ngọc Bích lớn nhất trên thế giới
Lựa chọn 2: Cung điện gỗ Vimanmek Mansion – nơi ở và làm việc của Vua Rama V và là cung điện bằng gỗ lớn nhất trên thế giới.
Sau khi thăm Chùa thuyền Yanawa. quý khách thăm quan và mua sắm tại Cửa hàng miễn thuế Hoàng Gia.  Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn *** 


*NGÀY 05: BANGKOK - HÀ NỘI     (ĂN: S)*
Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi tr¬ước khi đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Đến sân bay Nội Bài xe đưa quý khách về điểm tập trung ban đầu. Chia tay quý khách. Kết thúc chuyến đi

** Bao gồm:* 
_Khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn ba sao; Các bữa ăn theo chương trình; Xe máy lạnh đời mới: ở trong nước và tại nước ngoài theo suốt hành trình; Vé máy bay khứ hồi: HAN-BKK-HAN; Lệ phí sân bay hai nước+ phí an ninh hàng không (người lớn 93 USD, trẻ em 86USD), Hướng dẫn viên Tiếng Việt; Vé thắng cảnh tại các điểm du lịch_

** Không bao gồm:* 
_Phí hộ chiếu, phí phòng đơn, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, tiền điện thoại, giặt là, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và lái xe, thuế VAT các chi phí khác_

** Ghi chú:*  
_- Giá tính cho Trẻ em là ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ
- Dưới 2 tuổi miễn phí
- 2 tuổi trả phí máy bay và 25% giá tour
- 10 – 12 tuổi 90%  giá tour ngủ riêng + phí vé máy bay 100%
- Trên 12 tuổi trả 100%_

----------

